# Ecco i nomi per ricostruire la squadra .



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2016)

Mi accodo ad un Thread che avevo aperto ad inizio trattativa con i cinesi qualche mese fa ... 

Se vogliamo veramente ricostruire questa squadra dal punto di vista tecnico, caratteriale e qualitativo questo è il momento giusto perchè sul mercato ci sono o ci potrebbero essere tasselli FONDAMENTALI : 

*Difesa : Benatia ( penso un valore di 30 milioni ) 
Centrocampo : radja nainggolan ( sempre una 30 milioni )
Attacco : Pjanic , Ibra ( ibra a 0 e Pjanic a 40 milioni ) *

Tralasciando gli stipendi che dovranno per forza di cose dare aumentati con questi 4 giocatori potresti DA SUBITO giocarti tutto e cosa che non succederà mai , se dovessimo andare in EL con loro te la giocheresti fino alla fine . 

E se facciamo 2 calcoli ( stipendi esclusi ) stiamo parlando di 100 milioni non di " tantissimi " soldi . 

Certo mancherebbero i 2 terzini e un altro centrocampista di qualità ( Banega ? ) ma già cosi sarebbe un passo avanti enorme .


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi accodo ad un Thread che avevo aperto ad inizio trattativa con i cinesi qualche mese fa ...
> 
> Se vogliamo veramente ricostruire questa squadra dal punto di vista tecnico, caratteriale e qualitativo questo è il momento giusto perchè sul mercato ci sono o ci potrebbero essere tasselli FONDAMENTALI :
> 
> ...



Lascialo perdere benatia. Non è più il difensore che tanto ben si è comportato a roma. I soldi gli hanno dato alla testa e non è più al top. Nainggolan non lo abbiamo preso quando era al cagliari, e dire che fu accostato più volte ai nostri colori ma non se ne fece nulla, dubito ora la roma lo ceda. Spalletti ancor meno perchè ne è letteralmente innamorato. Pjanic servirebbe come il pane ma non in attacco ma come lo usa spalletti : costruttore di gioco. Io spendere qualche soldo su godin in difesa per vincere da subito, il terzino sinistro dovrebbe esser vangioni(già preso) , terzino destro vrsaljko. Play basso paredes, mezz'ala destra kucka, mezz'ala sinistra locatelli. Bonaventura esterno sinistro di attacco, bernardeschi attaccante esterno destro. Bacca davanti. Squadra giovane e sulla quale costruire.


----------



## Il Genio (18 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lascialo perdere benatia. Non è più il difensore che tanto ben si è comportato a roma. I soldi gli hanno dato alla testa e non è più al top. Nainggolan non lo abbiamo preso quando era al cagliari, e dire che fu accostato più volte ai nostri colori ma non se ne fece nulla, dubito ora la roma lo ceda. Spalletti ancor meno perchè ne è letteralmente innamorato. Pjanic servirebbe come il pane ma non in attacco ma come lo usa spalletti : costruttore di gioco. Io spendere qualche soldo su godin in difesa per vincere da subito, il terzino sinistro dovrebbe esser vangioni(già preso) , terzino destro vrsaljko. Play basso paredes, mezz'ala destra kucka, mezz'ala sinistra locatelli. Bonaventura esterno sinistro di attacco, bernardeschi attaccante esterno destro. Bacca davanti. Squadra giovane e sulla quale costruire.



Senza offesa alcuna, ma se davvero dovessero arrivare i cinesi, con le ambizioni che dimostrano di avere, passami la brutta frase, ma ad un DS, o presunto tale, che dovesse presentare una formazione simile gli piscerebbero in testa.
Senza alcuna offesa nei tuoi confronti, sia chiaro


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Senza offesa alcuna, ma se davvero dovessero arrivare i cinesi, con le ambizioni che dimostrano di avere, passami la brutta frase, ma ad un DS, o presunto tale, che dovesse presentare una formazione simile gli piscerebbero in testa.
> Senza alcuna offesa nei tuoi confronti, sia chiaro



Ho capito cosa vuoi dire ma non voglio fare voli pindarici per poi trovarmi con le ali sciolte dal sole. Credi davvero se dovessero arrivare i cinesi ci troveremmo in un anno 8-10 top giocatori in rosa?? Non penso sia fattibile. Mi accontenterei di una programmazione oculata e seria con prospetti di campione e qualche certezza in rosa. Cosa a cui da anni non sono abituato. Riguardo i nomi che ti ho fatto non sono poi cosi scarsi come dici. Vrsaljko è il miglior terzino destro della serie a per cross e corsa. Paredes , scuola boca, tempo due anni e diventa il miglior regista basso in circolazione. Bernardeschi è sulla lista della spesa di ancelotti, miglior giovane italiano. Locatelli merita di esser lanciato .Godin è un centrale coi fiocchi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho capito cosa vuoi dire ma non voglio fare voli pindarici per poi trovarmi con le ali sciolte dal sole. Credi davvero se dovessero arrivare i cinesi ci troveremmo in un anno 8-10 top giocatori in rosa?? Non penso sia fattibile. Mi accontenterei di una programmazione oculata e seria con prospetti di campione e qualche certezza in rosa. Cosa a cui da anni non sono abituato. Riguardo i nomi che ti ho fatto non sono poi cosi scarsi come dici. Vrsaljko è il miglior terzino destro della serie a per cross e corsa. Paredes , scuola boca, tempo due anni e diventa il miglior regista basso in circolazione. Bernardeschi è sulla lista della spesa di ancelotti, miglior giovane italiano. Locatelli merita di esser lanciato .Godin è un centrale coi fiocchi.



Ho capito e condivido quello che dice [MENTION=1995]Il Genio[/MENTION] , se dovessero arrivare i cinesi e dovessero investire sul mercato le cifre che si leggono una formazione come la tua non sarebbe fattibile perchè troppo modesta . 

Attenzione non sto dicendo che quella formazione sia meno forte del milan attuale.. anzi , ma dai cinesi mi aspetto i nomi che ho fatto io .


----------



## danykz (18 Maggio 2016)

*Rosa #1* Donnarumma
vrsaljko(15mln) Romagnoli Sokratis(25mln) antonelli(vangioni)

Berardi(25 mln?) Locatelli(Mauri) Pjanic(38mln) Bonaventura

Bacca Ibrahimovic(0mln)

Prezzo totale: 103 Mln 





*Rosa #2*




Donnarumma
vrsaljko(15mln) Romagnoli Sokratis(25mln) antonelli(vangioni)

Witsel(25mln) Pjanic(38mln) Bonaventura

Isco(45mln?)

Bacca Ibrahimovic(0mln)


Prezzo totale:148 mln


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho capito e condivido quello che dice [MENTION=1995]Il Genio[/MENTION] , se dovessero arrivare i cinesi e dovessero investire sul mercato le cifre che si leggono una formazione come la tua non sarebbe fattibile perchè troppo modesta .
> 
> Attenzione non sto dicendo che quella formazione sia meno forte del milan attuale.. anzi , ma dai cinesi mi aspetto i nomi che ho fatto io .



Gli ultimi anni sono stati cosi tremendi sia da un punto di vista emotivo che sportivo che fin quando non vedo gli occhi a mandorla nella società non credo. Ho sempre il timore di non levarmi dalla vista galliani. I tuoi nomi sono il top, ovviamente. A parte benatia che non prenderei, come ti ho già spiegato. Ma coi soldi a disposizioni i nomi interessanti sono tantissimi. Hai dimenticato il miglior under 21 d'europa , tielemans. Giusto per far un nome. Un mostro.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Rosa #1* Donnarumma
> vrsaljko(15mln) Romagnoli Sokratis(25mln) antonelli(vangioni)
> 
> Berardi(25 mln?) Locatelli(Mauri) Pjanic(38mln) Bonaventura
> ...



Farebbe un pò effetto riprendere sokratis dopo che da noi è stato dipinto per il pollo della situazione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Farebbe un pò effetto riprendere sokratis dopo che da noi è stato dipinto per il pollo della situazione.



Invece ho visto più volte le sue prestazioni l'ho rivalutato .. ovviamente non siamo di fronte a Thiago Silva ma neanche ad un Zapata qualsiasi .


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Invece ho visto più volte le sue prestazioni l'ho rivalutato .. ovviamente non siamo di fronte a Thiago Silva ma neanche ad un Zapata qualsiasi .



ahhaha dio ci salvi e ci scansi da zapata. Quest'anno benatia ha giocato pochissimo in campionato(14 presenze) e relativamente poco anche in champions(6 presenze) tra infortuni e scelte tecniche. Nel campionato precedente le presenze in campionato furono 15. Stai parlando di un calciatore che non da grandissime certezze se paragonate al costo del cartellino che i bavaresi chiedono. Sokratis non lo prenderei perchè sarebbe da idioti riprenderlo a 25 o giu di li. Comunque, relativamente ai calciatori che il milan dovrebbe prendere, non dimenticare che non servono solo 5 tasselli per l'11 titolare ma ne servono almeno altri 7 per rifare una rosa indecente. Più o meno come ordinò mancini la scorsa estate all'inter . Per fare tutte queste operazioni non basterebbero 250 mln di euro. Tutti disastri cha ha combinato galliani. Vedremo se la 'cura cinese' arriverà a sarà efficace.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Maggio 2016)

Benatia farebbe bene al Milan, non scherziamo.


----------



## Devil (18 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me sopravvalutate le possibilità economiche dei cinesi. Certo, dovessero arrivare è chiaro che torneremo a spendere, ma penso che diventeremo un po come la Roma. Non credo che faranno mega investimenti in stile PSG o Machester City.

Comunque la prima cosa da fare secondo me è ricostruire il centrocampo ed il solo Nainggolan non basterebbe di certo. Secondo me ci servono 3 centrocampisti, un centrale titolare da affiancare a Romagnoli e un terzino destro come si deve. In attacco possiamo anche cercare qualche occasione per il momento


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Benatia farebbe bene al Milan, non scherziamo.



Ha giocato poco nel bayern(metà campionato nel primo e anche secondo anno) tra infortuni e scelte tecniche. La bontà dell'operazione è sempre rapportata all'esborso economico. A 25 mln non la avvallo. Alla metà ,improponibile, ovviamente si. Con 25 mln si trova di meglio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Secondo me sopravvalutate le possibilità economiche dei cinesi. Certo, dovessero arrivare è chiaro che torneremo a spendere, ma penso che diventeremo un po come la Roma. Non credo che faranno mega investimenti in stile PSG o Machester City.
> 
> Comunque la prima cosa da fare secondo me è ricostruire il centrocampo ed il solo Nainggolan non basterebbe di certo. Secondo me ci servono 3 centrocampisti, un centrale titolare da affiancare a Romagnoli e un terzino destro come si deve. In attacco possiamo anche cercare qualche occasione per il momento


beh , dipende come la vedono loro .. se guardiamo la disponibilità economica potrebbero fare eccome tipo il PSG ma se manca la volontà cambia tutto... 

vedi il nano , non è che è povero anzi.. è che non vuole più investirli nel calcio .


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Secondo me sopravvalutate le possibilità economiche dei cinesi. Certo, dovessero arrivare è chiaro che torneremo a spendere, ma penso che diventeremo un po come la Roma. Non credo che faranno mega investimenti in stile PSG o Machester City.
> 
> Comunque la prima cosa da fare secondo me è ricostruire il centrocampo ed il solo Nainggolan non basterebbe di certo. Secondo me ci servono 3 centrocampisti, un centrale titolare da affiancare a Romagnoli e un terzino destro come si deve. In attacco possiamo anche cercare qualche occasione per il momento



Ecco appunto. Per rifare questa squadra non basterebbero 250 mln cash.


----------



## Devil (18 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco appunto. Per rifare questa squadra non basterebbero 250 mln cash.



Ma non è detto, con un direttore sportivo serio e un allenatore con le idee chiare la squadra si rifà tranquillamente con 100 milioni


----------



## Devil (18 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> beh , dipende come la vedono loro .. se guardiamo la disponibilità economica potrebbero fare eccome tipo il PSG ma se manca la volontà cambia tutto...
> 
> vedi il nano , non è che è povero anzi.. è che non vuole più investirli nel calcio .



Sì ma lo sappiamo tutti che i cinesi non sono gli arabi e in un momento del genere non ce li vedo proprio a spendere 30\40 milioni a giocatore più i rispettivi ingaggi (che sarebbero ovviamente stratosferici). A noi non servono fondi illimitati, ma un bravo DS, il resto viene da sé. Datemi dell'arrogante ma io sono convinto che se quest'anno avessimo avuto la rosa della Roma noi lo scudetto lo avremmo portato a casa senza tanti problemi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Maggio 2016)

Benatia, Tielemans, Ibra. Mi accontenterei gia cosi'.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ha giocato poco nel bayern(metà campionato nel primo e anche secondo anno) tra infortuni e scelte tecniche. La bontà dell'operazione è sempre rapportata all'esborso economico. A 25 mln non la avvallo. Alla metà ,improponibile, ovviamente si. Con 25 mln si trova di meglio.



Conosce il campionato italiano ed è un punto a suo favore, poi fare panchina al Bayern non è un disonore.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Sì ma lo sappiamo tutti che i cinesi non sono gli arabi e in un momento del genere non ce li vedo proprio a spendere 30\40 milioni a giocatore più i rispettivi ingaggi (che sarebbero ovviamente stratosferici). A noi non servono fondi illimitati, ma un bravo DS, il resto viene da sé. Datemi dell'arrogante ma io sono convinto che se quest'anno avessimo avuto la rosa della Roma noi lo scudetto lo avremmo portato a casa senza tanti problemi



Forse avremmo vinto nel 2011, ma con questa Juve la vedo dura.


----------



## kollaps (18 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Sì ma lo sappiamo tutti che i cinesi non sono gli arabi e in un momento del genere non ce li vedo proprio a spendere 30\40 milioni a giocatore più i rispettivi ingaggi (che sarebbero ovviamente stratosferici). A noi non servono fondi illimitati, ma un bravo DS, il resto viene da sé. Datemi dell'arrogante ma io sono convinto che se quest'anno avessimo avuto la rosa della Roma noi lo scudetto lo avremmo portato a casa senza tanti problemi



Sono totalmente d'accordo con il tuo discorsi... Bisogna comprare almeno 5 titolari più qualche riserva.. Se spendono 40 milioni per giocatore diventa impossibile ricostruire una rosa decente in una sessione di mercato. 
Per partire, se arrivassero veramente Garcia+Sabatini sarei soddisfatto di un mercato del genere

BENATIA
PAREDES
BERNARDESCHI 
IBRA
WITSEL

donnarumma
Abate benatia romagnoli vangioni
Kucka Paredes Witsel 
Bernardeschi ibra Bonaventura 

Giusto mix di giovani e giocatori esperti, ben bilanciata... Non dico che si raggiunge lo scudetto, ma ci giocheremmo con tranquillità i primi posti.


----------



## Il Genio (18 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho capito cosa vuoi dire ma non voglio fare voli pindarici per poi trovarmi con le ali sciolte dal sole. Credi davvero se dovessero arrivare i cinesi ci troveremmo in un anno 8-10 top giocatori in rosa?? Non penso sia fattibile. Mi accontenterei di una programmazione oculata e seria con prospetti di campione e qualche certezza in rosa. Cosa a cui da anni non sono abituato. Riguardo i nomi che ti ho fatto non sono poi cosi scarsi come dici. Vrsaljko è il miglior terzino destro della serie a per cross e corsa. Paredes , scuola boca, tempo due anni e diventa il miglior regista basso in circolazione. Bernardeschi è sulla lista della spesa di ancelotti, miglior giovane italiano. Locatelli merita di esser lanciato .Godin è un centrale coi fiocchi.



Assolutamente condivisibile, nemmeno io pretendo/pretenderei/pretenderò una rosa al massimo a luglio 2016, anche perchè come insegnano Chelsea e M.City, a comprare presunti campioni all'inizio senza vincere nulla sono capaci tutti.

Non parlavo di giocatori scarsi, perdonami, ma di 'nomi'.
Purtroppo o per fortuna, spesso e volentieri investimenti di un certo livello vogliono anche un ritorno d'immagine.
Oggi, purtroppo, i nomi che hai fatto tu, ad eccezione forse del solo Godin, sono nomi per addetti ai lavori e non per il restante 98% del bacino d'utenza a cui andranno a rivolgersi.

Ci vuole comunque capacità e programmazione, su questo hai sacrosanta ragione.


----------



## Il Genio (18 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho capito e condivido quello che dice [MENTION=1995]Il Genio[/MENTION] , se dovessero arrivare i cinesi e dovessero investire sul mercato le cifre che si leggono una formazione come la tua non sarebbe fattibile perchè troppo modesta .
> 
> Attenzione non sto dicendo che quella formazione sia meno forte del milan attuale.. anzi , ma dai cinesi mi aspetto i nomi che ho fatto io .



Perfetto


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2016)

Certo che siete di coccio. Portano iella sti topic. L'ultima volta stava finendo a tarallucci e vino.


----------



## DannySa (18 Maggio 2016)

Prima di qualsiasi altro acquisto bisogna mettersi in testa che servono 2 grandi giocatori di qualità da subito, a centrocampo.
Il nostro mercato deve essere quello, 2 centrocampisti, un difensore centrale e un attaccante di valore.
Per i centrocampisti metterei 40 mln a testa, a salire, non escluderei nemmeno giocatori di qualità tipo Isco, Herrera dello Utd, la base è quella, i giocatori da seguire sono quelli, chi più chi meno in uscita dai big clubs.
In difesa non si devono fare grosse spese, servirebbe un acquisto sui 10-15 mln massimo, qualcuno che possa esplodere e avere in futuro una personalità tale per rimanere stabile in squadra, per far questo serve tornare competitivi e mettere i giocatori in una situazione in cui possono solo migliorarsi.
Davanti Ibra ci toglierebbe parecchie grane, ci ridarebbe tutt'altra mentalità fin dai primi 5 secondi in cui entra per scaldarsi, costa tantissimo d'ingaggio ma 2 annetti glieli farei fare, se non arriva lui non saprei, bisogna vedere chi sarà in uscita dalle grandi che giocano anche quest'anno ad attaccare le nuove figurine nel loro album Panini estivo.
Do per scontato che Bacca non sarà ceduto.


----------



## Jino (18 Maggio 2016)

Senza fare nomi, io credo per tornare ad esser competitivi sia fondamentale un centrale di difesa, un centrocampista ed un'attaccante. Ovviamente tre profili di alto livello, ma non solo nei piedi, sopratutto nella testa.


----------



## martinmilan (18 Maggio 2016)

portan sfiga sti topic


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2016)

Per il momento mi limiterei a far piazza pulita dello spogliatoio, via Balotelli, Menez, Boateng, Montolivo, Zapata, Mexes, ecc.

Come punte andrebbero bene Ibra affiancato a Bacca, uno tra Matri e L. Adriano più Niang.

Terrei la batteria di terzini, con Abate e Antonelli titolari e la speranza finalmente di un esplosione di De Sciglio e Calabria.

Centrali Romagnoli, Paletta, il giovane argentino che ci avevano accostato + un top esperto stile Benatia o Godin.

Centrocampo da costruire da zero, manterrei solo Bonaventura e forse Kucka, con almeno 6 nuovi acquisti tra regista, esterni, mezzali e trequartisti a seconda del modulo che si progetta.

Nb se si decidesse di applicare il 433, occorrerebbe prendere le punte esterne, almeno tre visto che solo Niang sarebbe adatto al ruolo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per il momento mi limiterei a far piazza pulita dello spogliatoio, via Balotelli, Menez, Boateng, Montolivo, Zapata, Mexes, ecc.
> 
> Come punte andrebbero bene Ibra affiancato a Bacca, uno tra Matri e L. Adriano più Niang.
> 
> ...



Hai detto poco , praticamente tutta la squadra ahah


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Senza fare nomi, io credo per tornare ad esser competitivi sia fondamentale un centrale di difesa, un centrocampista ed un'attaccante. Ovviamente tre profili di alto livello, ma non solo nei piedi, *sopratutto nella testa*.



.


----------



## LukeLike (18 Maggio 2016)

La Roma ha già rifiutato 30 milioni per Nainggolan.
Pjanic, se si muove, credo vada alla Juve.

Ad ogni modo, secondo me non bisogna andare così lontano.
Un mercato così non lo schiferei:
Mammana
Kovacic (in prestito)
Witsel
Tielemans/Xhaka/Paredes
Ibra

E' già più ragionevole e meno utopistico


----------



## Devil (18 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .



Secondo me di centrocampisti ce ne servono minimo 2. Se non 3!


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Assolutamente condivisibile, nemmeno io pretendo/pretenderei/pretenderò una rosa al massimo a luglio 2016, anche perchè come insegnano Chelsea e M.City, a comprare presunti campioni all'inizio senza vincere nulla sono capaci tutti.
> 
> Non parlavo di giocatori scarsi, perdonami, ma di 'nomi'.
> Purtroppo o per fortuna, spesso e volentieri investimenti di un certo livello vogliono anche un ritorno d'immagine.
> ...



Si hai ragione. Ho dimenticato di soffermarmi su un punto chiave : il primo nome che vorrei è quello che un D.S. coi fiocchi e poi , in seconda battuta, una società con dentro gente come maldini, costacurta ecc. Credo che il mercato fatto per bene, con questi presupposti, sarebbe solo la logica conseguenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ma non è detto, con un direttore sportivo serio e un allenatore con le idee chiare la squadra si rifà tranquillamente con 100 milioni



100 mln?? Considera che a questa squadra mancano 'almeno' 5 titolari nonchè altre 7 seconde scelte per completare l'organico. Partendo dal presupposto che in un milan 'serio' non vorremmo più vedere mexes, zapata, poli, boateng , balotelli, menez e compagnia bella, se i miei consigli per gli acquisti( godin, vrsaljko, paredes , bernardeschi) sono stati , giustamente riconosco, valuatti di secondo piano, non oso immaginare quanto potrebbero costare i vari nainggolan, pjanic, izco e via dicendo. Se si vuol pagar di tasca per prendere 10-12 calciatori con 100 mln non si cava un ragno dal buco. Se poi si vuol fare come l'inter che usa la formula del 'pagherò' allora il discorso cambia.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> La Roma ha già rifiutato 30 milioni per Nainggolan.
> Pjanic, se si muove, credo vada alla Juve.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, secondo me non bisogna andare così lontano.
> ...



Mi piace!!!! E pure parecchio.


----------



## mark (18 Maggio 2016)

Io sarei molto contento di un mercato del genere: Aleix Vidal, Benatia, Banega, Tielemans, Gabbiadini, Lucas Vazquez, Morata e Mammana come prima riserva al duo Romagnoli-Benatia.. Via i vari Bacca Montolivo Honda ecc.. ah e come allenatore Emery.. Ma rimaniamo con i piedi per terra


----------



## de sica (18 Maggio 2016)

Boh.. secondo me alcuni di voi credono di giocare a FM schierando titolari gente come locatelli, josè mauri, vrsalik, ect.

Detto questo, tenendo conto della moria che affligge il calcio italiano, io punterei su questi:

Difesa: Godin ( per la sua esperienza e perché si adatterebbe benissimo con romagnoli), un terzino valido e giovane ( magari si potrebbe tentare il rilancio di Danilo, finito ai margini della causa madridista) e un centrale di riserva ( un tonelli per intenderci)

Centrocampo: proverei a strappare Pjanic ai gobbi (38 milioni la clausola), Ross Barkley ( mio pupillo  ) e un Adrien Rabiot a buon mercato.

Attacco: una punta forte da almeno 20 gol a stagione che possa o affiancare o sostituire bacca ( un idea potrebbe essere Aubameyang ad esempio), in più l'occasione Ibra che per 1/2 annetti potrebbe essere utile alla causa.

Io penso che tutto questo, ovvero con questi 7/8 colpi, te la cavi con 150 milioni ( però parlo di cartellini) e già si potrebbe competere per vincere il campionato ( tenendo conto che saremo senza coppe europee)

Tuttavia dipende molto dall'allenatore che ci allenerà e deciderà il modulo di giocare


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Boh.. secondo me alcuni di voi credono di giocare a FM schierando titolari gente come locatelli, josè mauri, vrsalik, ect.
> 
> Detto questo, tenendo conto della moria che affligge il calcio italiano, io punterei su questi:
> 
> ...




Poi parli per gli altri di FM, ma lo sai che Aubameyang costa non meno di 80 mln??


----------



## de sica (18 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Poi parli per gli altri di FM, ma lo sai che Aubameyang costa non meno di 80 mln??



Boh, non so quanto potrebbe costare, però più di 60 milioni mi sembrerebbe una follia. Ok spendere, ma non strapagare ecco.
E comunque era un'idea  se voi conoscete qualcuno sempre di valido ma meno costoso scrivetelo!  

Andrebbe destinato un budget per reparto: 50 milioni per la difesa, 80 milioni per il centrocampo e poi comprare un attaccante top player.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi accodo ad un Thread che avevo aperto ad inizio trattativa con i cinesi qualche mese fa ...
> 
> Se vogliamo veramente ricostruire questa squadra dal punto di vista tecnico, caratteriale e qualitativo questo è il momento giusto perchè sul mercato ci sono o ci potrebbero essere tasselli FONDAMENTALI :
> 
> ...



Più che sui calciatori, in questo momento preferisco concentrarmi sulla dirigenza. Dream about it:

(organigramma sul modello di quello gobbo)


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Più che sui calciatori, in questo momento preferisco concentrarmi sulla dirigenza. Dream about it:
> 
> (organigramma sul modello di quello gobbo)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Più che sui calciatori, in questo momento preferisco concentrarmi sulla dirigenza. Dream about it:
> 
> (organigramma sul modello di quello gobbo)



Sarebbe intrigante, ma non funzionerebbe mai, troppe personalità e molte piuttosto ingonbranti,

inserirei bandiere, ma managerialmente competenti, ad esempio Baresi e Seedorf nonostante siano idoli incontrastati non posseggono sicuramente quelle doti.

Terrei lontano anche personaggi troppo vicini alla vecchia dirigenza.

Io inserirei: Maldini, *Rui Costa*, *Leonardo*, Costacurta, *Albertini* e forse Boban (in neretto quelli sicuramente qualificati per ruoli dirigenziali).


----------



## BELOUFA (18 Maggio 2016)

Parere su Xhaka ?


----------



## 666psycho (18 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Più che sui calciatori, in questo momento preferisco concentrarmi sulla dirigenza. Dream about it:
> 
> (organigramma sul modello di quello gobbo)




Bella società! ma non so se Maldini abbia le competenze per essere vice presidente... lo vedrei di più responsabile del settore tecnico sportivo.. Albertini invece sarebbe meglio come vice presidente. Poi scusa ma il tuo sogno è aver Donadoni come allenatore??


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Maggio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Bella società! ma non so se Maldini abbia le competenze per essere vice presidente... lo vedrei di più responsabile del settore tecnico sportivo.. Albertini invece sarebbe meglio come vice presidente. Poi scusa ma il tuo sogno è aver Donadoni come allenatore??



ahahaha, non volevo strafare troppo dai... Jack Ma presidente già è una bella sboronata  per non parlare del resto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Maggio 2016)

30 milioni per Nainggolan, ti mandano al massimo una fotografia della sua cresta


----------



## DannySa (18 Maggio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 30 milioni per Nainggolan, ti mandano al massimo una fotografia della sua cresta



In bianco e nero.


----------



## Symon (18 Maggio 2016)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Parere su Xhaka ?



Gran centrocampista, mi piace. Bella stagione con il Borussia M. 
Con la Svizzera agli Europei può mettersi ulteriormente in luce e far lievitare il suo cartellino.


----------



## Sotiris (18 Maggio 2016)

io toglierei Higuain al Napoli pagando la clausola intera, sarebbe la mossa migliore per il secondo posto indebolendo la diretta rivale e mediaticamente torneremmo a far paura, già solo con questa mossa.
dipende se l'eventuale nuova proprietà è stile PSG e City, se è così 94 milioni di euro sono noccioline per loro.

poi gli affianco Ibrahimovic, due centrocampisti minimo, un terzino e un centrale difensivo forte accanto a Romagnoli.

dobbiamo tornare a far paura agli avversari e nell'opinione comune.
se io intanto mi presento con Ibrahimovic-Higuain davanti direi che parto 2 a 0 ;-)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> io toglierei Higuain al Napoli pagando la clausola intera, sarebbe la mossa migliore per il secondo posto indebolendo la diretta rivale e mediaticamente torneremmo a far paura, già solo con questa mossa.
> dipende se l'eventuale nuova proprietà è stile PSG e City, se è così 94 milioni di euro sono noccioline per loro.
> 
> poi gli affianco Ibrahimovic, due centrocampisti minimo, un terzino e un centrale difensivo forte accanto a Romagnoli.
> ...



A pelle non credo che sia possibile, per due ragioni

Higuain e Ibra non li ritengo compatibili, in quanto seppur entrambi sono degli ottimi finalizzatori sono in primis dei registi offensivi, degli accentratori del gioco, si pesterebbero i piedi, con Ibra per esempio vedo molto più compatibile Bacca che presumo ci andrebbe a nozze

Credo che per prima cosa i cinesi faranno un bel ripoulist dello spogliatoio e della rosa, con una dozzina di nuovi innesti,
e presumendo, da notizie apparse qua e la, un budget di circa 200 milioni, non credo che faranno colpi singoli da 90/100 milioni,
presumo che tra l'altro per accellerare l'amalgama e l'acquisizione delle idee tattiche del nuovo allenatore gli prenderanno player di fiducia, magari in generale non particolarmente quotati.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi accodo ad un Thread che avevo aperto ad inizio trattativa con i cinesi qualche mese fa ...
> 
> Se vogliamo veramente ricostruire questa squadra dal punto di vista tecnico, caratteriale e qualitativo questo è il momento giusto perchè sul mercato ci sono o ci potrebbero essere tasselli FONDAMENTALI :
> 
> ...



Dai, secondo te la Roma ti venderebbe 2 dei suoi migliori (se non I migliori) giocatori?
E secondo te questa gente verrebbe al Milan? "Se arrivano i cinesi..."... Se arrivano i cinesi ancora non sappiamo che tipo di progetto sposeranno. Quindi per il prossimo anno, dando per scontata la cessione ai cinesi, dobbiamo volar ancora basso sul mercato...ma almeno si vola un po'...finora abbiamo strisciato al suolo come vermi.


----------



## Sotiris (18 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A pelle non credo che sia possibile, per due ragioni
> 
> Higuain e Ibra non li ritengo compatibili, in quanto seppur entrambi sono degli ottimi finalizzatori sono in primis dei registi offensivi, degli accentratori del gioco, si pesterebbero i piedi, con Ibra per esempio vedo molto più compatibile Bacca che presumo ci andrebbe a nozze
> 
> ...



penso anch'io sia irrealistica la mia speranza.

non sono convinto che non sia una coppia assortita proprio perché Higuain non è la classica punta che fa da pilone in mezzo all'area stile Bacca ma svaria, per questo uno potrebbe lavorare per l'altro e viceversa, mentre un Bacca aspetterebbe sempre in area il servizio di Ibra.

comunque, è chiaro, stiamo parlando di fantascienza. ;-)


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Maggio 2016)

Dalle notizie che ho raccolto fino a questo momento è analizzato con il mio cervello fumante... Sono arrivato a queste conclusioni: 
- I cinesi rileveranno il 70 x cento è punteranno da subito al progetto stadio. Vedi alla voce marketing e turismo cinese.

Purtroppo per i due anni lasceranno la parte tecnica quindi scelta dei giocatori al Silvio presidente onorario.

Mi rimane solo il dubbio che i cinesi impongano un buon DS tipo alla Maldini. 

E darei carta bianca al Sig Ibrahimovic per risollevare le menti abiette che rimarranno a Milanello oltre che attaccante di sfondamento.


----------



## Victorss (18 Maggio 2016)

Benathia, van der wiel, kovacic, witsel, ibrahimovic.

Donnarumma
Vanderwiel Benathia romagnoli vangioni
Witsel kovacic kucka
Bonaventura
Bacca Ibrahimovic


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Dalle notizie che ho raccolto fino a questo momento è analizzato con il mio cervello fumante... Sono arrivato a queste conclusioni:
> - I cinesi rileveranno il 70 x cento è punteranno da subito al progetto stadio. Vedi alla voce marketing e turismo cinese.
> 
> Purtroppo per i due anni lasceranno la parte tecnica quindi scelta dei giocatori al Silvio presidente onorario.
> ...



Anche qui, sempre a pelle, non sono d'accordo,
se come si mormora il progetto "Milan" è finalizzato al mercato interno cinese sia per quanto riguarda il merciandising, sia per lo sviluppo del movimento calcistico, dubito che i proprietari si focalizzino subito sullo stadio e nel frattempo propongano ai cinesi un "prodotto" simile al Milan visto in questi ultimi anni.
Il Milan ridicolizzato a Verona contro una squadra retrocessa non penso stimoli grande passione emulativa.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Maggio 2016)

Vado controcorrente. Non voglio Ibra o nomi forti, voglio centrocampisti. Non serve che siano fenomeni, basta che siano nei ruoli giusti. Due registi, due incontristi, quattro ali (in base al modulo, ovvio), due trequartisti (se servono).

Partirei con le basi, prendiamo 2 giocatori per ruolo e altri 2/3 come scommesse dalla primavera. Rosa di 25 giocatori, ma ben distribuita nei reparti. Rendiamoci conto che non abbiamo un giocatore che gioca nel suo ruolo. Se viene ibra rischiamo di metterlo a centrocampo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Maggio 2016)

La butto lì, estate Raioliana: Van Der Wiel, Maxwell, Balotelli, Ibrahimovic

Con Benatia e un centrocampista tipo Xhaka sarebbe tanta roba 

(Balotelli e l'olandese sono tasse entrambe salate)


----------



## Serginho (19 Maggio 2016)

I primi che mi vengono in mente, facili da prendere e che ti garantiscono un certo rendimento sono: Witsel, Garay e Wijnaldum. Poi si può pensare ad altro ma ci vuole tempo per rifondare la squadra e ritengo più importante rifondare la società, costruire lo stadio e ampliare il brand in Asia


----------



## BELOUFA (19 Maggio 2016)

- Vrsaljko
- Garay
- Paletta

- Xhaka
- Calhanoglu

- Michy Batshuayi


Donnarumma - Vrsaljko Garay Romagnoli Antonelli - Kucka Xhaka Calhanoglu - Bonaventura Batshuayi Niang


----------



## kollaps (19 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La butto lì, estate Raioliana: Van Der Wiel, Maxwell, Balotelli, Ibrahimovic
> 
> Con Benatia e un centrocampista tipo Xhaka sarebbe tanta roba
> 
> (Balotelli e l'olandese sono tasse entrambe salate)



E mkhytarian non ce lo metti?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi accodo ad un Thread che avevo aperto ad inizio trattativa con i cinesi qualche mese fa ...
> 
> Se vogliamo veramente ricostruire questa squadra dal punto di vista tecnico, caratteriale e qualitativo questo è il momento giusto perchè sul mercato ci sono o ci potrebbero essere tasselli FONDAMENTALI :
> 
> ...



Non so come ancora si possa non capire che il costo del cartellino non conta nulla se é il valore del giocatore. Il costo di un giocatore é il suo stipendio!
Se compri un giocatore a 100 lo,paghi 10 di stipendio per due anni e poi lo rivendi allo stessomprzzo (100) quanto ti é costato? 10! Il suo stipendio! E se lo,paghi a zero, gli da 20 dimstipendio e lomrivendi a zero? Ti é costato sempre il suo stipendio ossia 20!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2016)

Lo voglio fare anche io questo giochino, e probabilmente aprirò un topic, ma non prima che arrivi il closing.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Maggio 2016)

Donnarumma
Abate
Antonelli
Marquinos
Romagnoli

Tielemans (o Strootman)
Verratti
Fabregas

Bernardeschi o Ferreira Carrasco
Ibrahimovic
Bonaventura


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Maggio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Abate
> Antonelli
> Marquinos
> ...


Con una formazione del genere si vince lo scudetto, Fabregas lo vedo in calo, metterei al suo posto un Isco


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2016)

Bruno Peres, Benatia, Rugani, Darmian, Naingollan, Paredes, Zielinski, Pjancic, Zlatan...

Io voglio questi


----------



## davoreb (21 Maggio 2016)

Provando ad essere realisti con giocatori che sono effettivamente in vendita o comunque prendibili.

Serve un centrale di difesa, a me basterebbe uno come Maksimovic che sostituisce Mexes.

Centrocampo: Reparto dove bisogna fare i veri investimento, serve un top player, io guarderei ad Isco in uscita dal Real Madrid, poi serve un centrocampista solido e di buona tecnica, a me piace molto Borja Valero, in alternativa anche Biglia.

Attacco: Se arriva Ibra lascerei partire Bacca (Ibra non gioca da anni vicino ad una prima punta), serve un esterno destro, a me piace Candreva o Bernadeschi (che però per me te lo fanno pagare troppo). Se arriva Ibra, con l'uscita di Bacca poi proverei a prendere una seconda punta tipo Gabbiadini.


-------------Donnarumma------------------
Calabria-Maksimovic-Romagnoli-Antonelli
-------------Borja Valero-------------------
----Kucka(Bertolacci)--Isco----------------
-----Candreva--------Bonaventura--------
--------------Ibra---------------------------


Oppure:


-------------Donnarumma------------------
Calabria-Maksimovic-Romagnoli-Antonelli
--------Biglia--Bertolacci-------------------
Candreva------Isco----------Bonaventura
----------------Bacca-----------------------


----------



## VonVittel (21 Maggio 2016)

Vrsaljko, Maksimovic, Veltman, Biglia, Guilavogui (Casemiro), Parejo, Candreva (Feghouli), Ibra. 
Aggiungerei Kostic come riserva di Bonaventura (costa poco perché il suo Stoccarda è retrocesso).
Sono circa 150 milioni di costo del cartellino (senza parlare degli ingaggi), un po' ammortizzati da alcune cessioni. Sono giocatori che, a parte Ibra, accetterebbero il Milan anche senza EL forse. 
Troppi acquisti? Beh, rendere decente questa squadra non è semplice.

4-2-3-1 
Donnarumma; Vrsaljko (Abate, Calabria), Romagnoli (Veltman), Maksimovic (Paletta, Ely), Antonelli (De Scoglio); Biglia (Bertolacci, Locatelli), Guilavogui (Kucka, Mauri); Candreva (Suso), Parejo, Bonaventura (Kostic, Niang); Ibra (Niang, Luiz Adriano)


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

rimanendo un po realista, Benatia, Darmian, Tielemans, Fabregas, Embolo, Rabiot, Candreva, Diawara, Sansone.


Portieri: Donnarumma, Gabriel, Donnarumma
Terzini: Abate, Darmian, Antonelli, Vangioni, 
Centrali: Benatia, Romagnoli, Ely, Alex, Paletta
Centrocampisti: Fabregas, Tielemans, Diawara, José Mauri, Rabiot, Bertolacci, 
Attacanti: Bacca, Niang, Embolo, Honda, Bonnaventura, Sansone, Candreva

Allenatore: Emery

Prestito: Locatelli

Società:

Out: Galliani & Berlusconi
In: Cinesi, Seedorf, Maldini, Boban, Albertini


Magaziniere: Balotelli, Boateng
Giardiniere: Menez, Zapata
Biglietteria: Montolivo


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2016)

Unistall Pes please XD
Dai ragà. ..MAKSIMOVIC e Romagnoli centrali? Ma davvero? Il miglior Romagnoli lo abbiamo visto con ALEX in forma...marcatore saltatore e esperto. Romagnoli ha bisogno di questo. 
Poi oh se subiamo 1 gol di testa a partita non venitemi a dire che è un difetto storico...

Poi leggo centrocampi fatti solo da gente che gioca la palla ma che la fase difensiva non sa dove sta di casa e sicuramente non è gente dedita al sacrificio .

Non si costruiscono così le squadre nella realtà


----------



## kollaps (21 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Unistall Pes please XD
> Dai ragà. ..MAKSIMOVIC e Romagnoli centrali? Ma davvero? Il miglior Romagnoli lo abbiamo visto con ALEX in forma...marcatore saltatore e esperto. Romagnoli ha bisogno di questo.
> Poi oh se subiamo 1 gol di testa a partita non venitemi a dire che è un difetto storico...
> 
> ...



Vedi kucka che nella mediocrità generale ha comunque spiccato a livello fisico... In un ottica di ristrutturazione io andrei a prendere Krychowiak


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2016)

Donnarumma

Abate Benatia Romagnoli Maxwell

Kucka Gundogan Zielinski

BenArfa Dio Bonaventura​
Così si ragionerebbe 

Chiaramente oltre a Gundogan servirebbe una riserva giovane nel ruolo perchè si è fatto male ed è comunque soggetto a infortuni, a causa di questo pare che il City l'abbia mollato.


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Vedi kucka che nella mediocrità generale ha comunque spiccato a livello fisico... In un ottica di ristrutturazione io andrei a prendere Krychowiak



Penso che se prendessero Emery se lo porterebbe dietro..
A Quel punto il 4-2-3-1 vien da se..

Donnarumma

Abate Benatia Romagnoli Antonelli

Witsel Krychowiack

Marlos Ibra Bonaventura

Bacca


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2016)

Ance Badelj sul mercato è da pigliare al volo


----------



## martinmilan (22 Maggio 2016)

Mah si dai...son talmente rassegnato che voglio giocare anche io...

Per me bisogna spendere soprattutto a centrocampo.Servono 2 colpi con tecnica e classe per far girare tutto come non succedeva dai tempi di pirlo e seedorf 30enni.
1-Pjanic
2-Biglia
Poi a seconda che si giochi col trequartista o col tridente bisogna prendere o Pastore o un ala destra offensiva che letteralmente spacchi le difese.
In difesa va bene anche un maksimovic..


----------



## JesusHeKnows (22 Maggio 2016)

Se arrivano i cinesi io andrei subito a prendere Fabregas.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Unistall Pes please XD
> Dai ragà. ..MAKSIMOVIC e Romagnoli centrali? Ma davvero? Il miglior Romagnoli lo abbiamo visto con ALEX in forma...marcatore saltatore e esperto. Romagnoli ha bisogno di questo.
> Poi oh se subiamo 1 gol di testa a partita non venitemi a dire che è un difetto storico...
> 
> ...



Discorso logico quello centrocampo ma che mi fa anche paura, perchè è facile male interpretarlo

Primo se per gente dedita al sacrificio intendi un Naiggolan, va benissimo, *se intendi un De Jong siamo rovinati
*
il centrocampo di Ancellotti aveva Pirlo e Seedorf, giocatori intelligenti ma non veri incontristi, la stessa Juve odierna non ha veri e propri incontristi ma gente come Marchisio e Kedira capace in ambedue le fasi.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Discorso logico quello centrocampo ma che mi fa anche paura, perchè è facile male interpretarlo
> 
> Primo se per gente dedita al sacrificio intendi un Naiggolan, va benissimo, *se intendi un De Jong siamo rovinati
> *
> il centrocampo di Ancellotti aveva Pirlo e Seedorf, giocatori intelligenti ma non veri incontristi, la stessa Juve odierna non ha veri e propri incontristi ma gente come Marchisio e Kedira capace in ambedue le fasi.



si ma il Milan di Anceltti aveva un mediano come Gattuso 
Come disse una volta Buffa: nel Milan la palla gira al ritmo che vuole Pirlo, ma le gambe dei giocatori girano al ritmo che impone Gattuso. 
Il mediano ha QUESTA specifica utilità d'altronde, oltre a quella individuale di spezzare la manovra avversaria e fare da FILTRO (parola che ormai praticamente non sento più, forse perché in fondo non s'è mai capito cosa cavolo vuol dire).
Per me il mediano perfetto è quello che sa spezzare la manovra, ma che corre come un dannato. Diawara, Kanté, Naingollan... questi sono veri mediani moderni che ti aiutano a vincere le partite.
E comunque precisiamo che il miglior Milan di Ancelotti l'abbiam visto col Seedorf "pre-rasatura a zero" come mi piace ricordarlo... ovvero mezzala.. lo vedevi sul centrosinistra ma 3 secondi dopo te lo trovavi a destra e ti chiedevi: "Ma questo si gira tutto il campo?". Grande tecnica Clarenzio, ma anche grande fisico e attitudine alla corsa, senso tattico...

Non ha senso un centrocampo con Verratti, Fabregas e chi era l'altro...Tielemans se non erro. Non ha proprio senso....
In ogni caso solo per questi 3 sei sui 120/130mln.... proprio fattibile


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2016)

Donnarumma
Bruno Peres Godin Romagnoli DeSciglio
BorjaValero Biglia Bonaventura
Pastore
Berardi Ibrahimovic

A me piacerebbe una formazione così, quanto potrebbe costare?


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Maggio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Bruno Peres Godin Romagnoli DeSciglio
> BorjaValero Biglia Bonaventura
> Pastore
> ...



Assolutamente fuori badget anche per una ipotetica proprieta' cinese


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ha giocato poco nel bayern(metà campionato nel primo e anche secondo anno) tra infortuni e scelte tecniche. La bontà dell'operazione è sempre rapportata all'esborso economico. A 25 mln non la avvallo. Alla metà ,improponibile, ovviamente si. Con 25 mln si trova di meglio.



Ad esempio?


----------



## Lambro (22 Maggio 2016)

Donnarumma
desciglio romagnoli benatia vangioni

montolivo fabregas kucka 

niang ibra bonaventura


----------



## fra29 (22 Maggio 2016)

Gioco anche io seppur la paura del bluff e della solita estate gallianesca è tantissima..

Donnarumma
Vrsaljko (15) Benatia (prestito + riscatto) Romagnoli Antonelli
Sissoko/Zielinski (10) Naingollan (40)
Bernardeschi (25) Ibra (0) Bonaventura 
Bacca 

Allenatore:Emery


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ad esempio?



Beh innanzitutto è stato un peccato farsi sfuggire un parametro zero come matip che ha firmato col liverpool dopo una vita passata allo schalke. Con un pò di attenzione lo si poteva metter sotto contratto. Forte fisicamente con una buona esperienza alle spalle e relativamente giovane(classe '91). Tra i prospetti interessanti si potrebbe provare a prendere mammana,classe '96. Difensore tecnico e forte come struttura fisica, molto bravo nella costruzione. Si potrebbe fare anche un pensierino su varane del real madrid che coi galattici non trova spazio. All'epoca fu pagato 10 mln di euro, non penso oggi possa valere una cifra molto più alta. Altri profili interessanti savic e bruma. A me non dispiace nemmeno roncaglia per applicazione al ruolo. Per rendimento il miglior difensore centrale della serie A e tra i top in europa. Grinta da vendere e forza disumana. Contratto praticamente scaduto e libero di scegliere dove accasarsi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh innanzitutto è stato un peccato farsi sfuggire un parametro zero come matip che ha firmato col liverpool dopo una vita passata allo schalke. Con un pò di attenzione lo si poteva metter sotto contratto. Forte fisicamente con una buona esperienza alle spalle e relativamente giovane(classe '91). Tra i prospetti interessanti si potrebbe provare a prendere mammana,classe '96. Difensore tecnico e forte come struttura fisica, molto bravo nella costruzione. Si potrebbe fare anche un pensierino su varane del real madrid che coi galattici non trova spazio. All'epoca fu pagato 10 mln di euro, non penso oggi possa valere una cifra molto più alta. Altri profili interessanti savic e bruma. A me non dispiace nemmeno roncaglia per applicazione al ruolo. Per rendimento il miglior difensore centrale della serie A e tra i top in europa. Grinta da vendere e forza disumana. Contratto praticamente scaduto e libero di scegliere dove accasarsi.



Benatia fa un altro sport rispetto a questi ad oggi dai, Savic poi 

Roncaglia non lo commento


----------



## JesusHeKnows (22 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si ma il Milan di Anceltti aveva un mediano come Gattuso
> Come disse una volta Buffa: nel Milan la palla gira al ritmo che vuole Pirlo, ma le gambe dei giocatori girano al ritmo che impone Gattuso.
> Il mediano ha QUESTA specifica utilità d'altronde, oltre a quella individuale di spezzare la manovra avversaria e fare da FILTRO (parola che ormai praticamente non sento più, forse perché in fondo non s'è mai capito cosa cavolo vuol dire).
> Per me il mediano perfetto è quello che sa spezzare la manovra, ma che corre come un dannato. Diawara, Kanté, Naingollan... questi sono veri mediani moderni che ti aiutano a vincere le partite.
> ...



Io prenderei Fabregas come play, sul resto del centrocampo devo un attimo informarmi meglio, anche se Kucka ad esempio lo terrei. Non penso la squadra sia tutta da buttare, ma Ritengo che sia necessario immettere tre quattro innesti con un peso tecnico e, soprattutto, caratteriale.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Benatia fa un altro sport rispetto a questi ad oggi dai, Savic poi
> 
> Roncaglia non lo commento


 
Guarda che roncaglia è il miglior difensore per rendimento della serie a . E Quinto in europa. Scuola boca : un marchio di garanzia. Il mio consiglio era solo rapportato al prezzo. Altrimenti prendo una vagonata di soldi e vado a prendere otamendi, manolas, godin. i migliori per ruolo non è difficile individuarli. Meglio un roncaglia a zero che un benatia a cifre assurde. Benatia è un ex calciatore da due anni!! Da quando è approdato in germania fa praticamente bella vita e le ambizioni calcistiche le ha riposte nell'armadio. Non ha superato le 15 presenze nel primo e nemmeno nel secondo anno e francamente non ci vedo nemmeno questo gran fenomeno di difensore. Nella roma il vero pilastro era castan . Al fianco suo tutti facevano bella figura. Ovviamente esprimo un mio punto di vista. Opinabile che sia.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si ma il Milan di Anceltti aveva un mediano come Gattuso
> Come disse una volta Buffa: nel Milan la palla gira al ritmo che vuole Pirlo, ma le gambe dei giocatori girano al ritmo che impone Gattuso.
> Il mediano ha QUESTA specifica utilità d'altronde, oltre a quella individuale di spezzare la manovra avversaria e fare da FILTRO (parola che ormai praticamente non sento più, forse perché in fondo non s'è mai capito cosa cavolo vuol dire).
> Per me il mediano perfetto è quello che sa spezzare la manovra, ma che corre come un dannato. Diawara, Kanté, Naingollan... questi sono veri mediani moderni che ti aiutano a vincere le partite.
> ...



Perfetto. Il passaggio va fatto ma ci deve essere anche chi lo detta. Hai colto un aspetto importantissimo : ci sono centrocampisti orizzontali e centrocampisti verticale. In un 11 servono entrambi. In un centrocampo a tre è fondamentale che le due mezz'ali 'allunghino' la squadra e dettino linee di passaggio. Ieri montolivo è apparso con insolito smalto perchè kucka e poli hanno lavorato in tal senso e lui li trovava coi tempi giusti. In un centrocampo con due centrali è tutto completamente diverso.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> senso tattico...
> 
> Non ha senso un centrocampo con Verratti, Fabregas e chi era l'altro...Tielemans se non erro. Non ha proprio senso....
> In ogni caso solo per questi 3 sei sui 120/130mln.... proprio fattibile



La fattibilita e altro tema, cmq Verratti, Fabregas e Tielemans non sono gli unici che possono fare quel lavoro, ci sono parecchi alternative, basta solo guardare un po' e non cosi lontano..

Sul senso di avere o non quel centrocampo ti dico che basta vedere i km che fa Verratti per partita, è proprio lui il prototito del centrocampista moderno, proprio lui perche e molto completo, come Nainggolan, come Vidal, Xavi, Busquets, ect, gente che ha grande corsa, gente molto intensa, con senso tattico ma sopratutto grandissima TECNICA, secondo io a questo livello in una squadra come il Milan si veramente vogliamo tornare a dominare anche in europa (vedi il Real con Kroos, Modric e Isco, Bayern con Vidal, Xavi e il Barca con Busquets, Iniesta e Rakitic) dobbiamo assolutamente puntare su 3-4 centrocampisti di questo tipo, Diawara e Kante mi sembrano molto interessante come anche Sissoko ma credo dobbiamo puntare piu di tutto alla tecnica e personalità, per un allenatore e sempre piu facile insegnare tattica e intensita che tecnica e personalita, su questo tema chiedi a Mihajlovic su Poli, Montolivo, Bertolacci e compagnia...


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda che roncaglia è il miglior difensore per rendimento della serie a . E Quinto in europa. Scuola boca : un marchio di garanzia. Il mio consiglio era solo rapportato al prezzo. Altrimenti prendo una vagonata di soldi e vado a prendere otamendi, manolas, godin. i migliori per ruolo non è difficile individuarli. Meglio un roncaglia a zero che un benatia a cifre assurde. Benatia è un ex calciatore da due anni!! Da quando è approdato in germania fa praticamente bella vita e le ambizioni calcistiche le ha riposte nell'armadio. Non ha superato le 15 presenze nel primo e nemmeno nel secondo anno e francamente non ci vedo nemmeno questo gran fenomeno di difensore. Nella roma il vero pilastro era castan . Al fianco suo tutti facevano bella figura. Ovviamente esprimo un mio punto di vista. Opinabile che sia.




Ti prego di tutto quello che vuoi, ma Roncaglia no! È una sciagura... È Mexes senza tecnica. Vivo a Firenze e volente o nolente la Fiorentina la guardo spesso. Roncaglia è il difensore più scarso che hanno. Non so che voti gli diano (e non mi interessa) ma è proprio un cesso. Falli stupidì zero capacità di impostare e vena che si tappa al primo tunnel subito... Poi ovviamente libero di avere una tua opinione diversa dalla mia, ma tra quelli che hai elencato prima (togliendo Matip e Varane che non credo siano accessibili) il migliore è Bruma


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Ti prego di tutto quello che vuoi, ma Roncaglia no! È una sciagura... È Mexes senza tecnica. Vivo a Firenze e volente o nolente la Fiorentina la guardo spesso. Roncaglia è il difensore più scarso che hanno. Non so che voti gli diano (e non mi interessa) ma è proprio un cesso. Falli stupidì zero capacità di impostare e vena che si tappa al primo tunnel subito... Poi ovviamente libero di avere una tua opinione diversa dalla mia, ma tra quelli che hai elencato prima (togliendo Matip e Varane che non credo siano accessibili) il migliore è Bruma



Era solo per completare una rosa che va ricostruita in toto. In questa difesa va preso un top player( che ovviamente non è roncaglia) ma bisogna anche prendere altri elementi ,dando per scontato che mexes, alex e zapata debbano andar via. Non capisco perchè tanto accanimento per roncaglia, giocatore molto determinato e grintoso, capace di giocare centrale o anche esterno basso. Nella costruzione di un reparto servono calciatori diversi per caratteristiche cosicchè possa esser ben assortito e uno con la determinazione dell'argentino a noi manca. Ho un debole per gli argentini per questioni caratteriali e il nostro spogliatoio è carente di attributi.


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era solo per completare una rosa che va ricostruita in toto. In questa difesa va preso un top player( che ovviamente non è roncaglia) ma bisogna anche prendere altri elementi ,dando per scontato che mexes, alex e zapata debbano andar via. Non capisco perchè tanto accanimento per roncaglia, giocatore molto determinato e grintoso, capace di giocare centrale o anche esterno basso. Nella costruzione di un reparto servono calciatori diversi per caratteristiche cosicchè possa esser ben assortito e uno con la determinazione dell'argentino a noi manca. Ho un debole per gli argentini per questioni caratteriali e il nostro spogliatoio è carente di attributi.



Come quarto centrale ci può anche stare... Ok! Comunque per fare un esempio io in quello stesso ruolo preferisco tomovic (non he mi piaccia, ma lo tollero di più )


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Ti prego di tutto quello che vuoi, ma Roncaglia no! È una sciagura... È Mexes senza tecnica. Vivo a Firenze e volente o nolente la Fiorentina la guardo spesso. Roncaglia è il difensore più scarso che hanno. Non so che voti gli diano (e non mi interessa) ma è proprio un cesso. Falli stupidì zero capacità di impostare e vena che si tappa al primo tunnel subito... Poi ovviamente libero di avere una tua opinione diversa dalla mia, ma tra quelli che hai elencato prima (togliendo Matip e Varane che non credo siano accessibili) il migliore è Bruma



Un calciatore va valutato non facendosi condizionare troppo da opinioni mediatiche che , nemmeno tanto involontariamente, spostano giudizi e addirittura scelte tecniche. Tutto ciò è inaudito. Pirlo nel milan ad esempio veniva a mala pena notato dalla stampa, a torino divenne un dio!!! A 30 anni superati si accorse la stampa di quale fenomeno poteva vantare l'italia tra le sue fila. Ora sta succedendo qualcosa di simile con romagnoli, continuamente bastonato e giudicato non obiettivamente. Dybala invece viene dipinto addirittura come il nuovo messi, fermo restando che per me resta si e no che un buon giocatore, non trovo equilibrio in questo modo di ragionare. Dalla lista della nazionale argentina nel frattempo è stato escluso clamorosamente. Ma come si può lasciare a casa il 'predestinato'????? 
Ah, roncaglia per la coppa america è stato convocato. Sarà il più scarso a firenze ma rappresenta la sua nazionale .


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Come quarto centrale ci può anche stare... Ok! Comunque per fare un esempio io in quello stesso ruolo preferisco tomovic (non he mi piaccia, ma lo tollero di più )



Di giocatori bravi ce ne stanno tantissimi. Mi riferivo solo al fatto che era svincolato (tomovic invece è blindato) e dubito potremo comprare 3 centrali di caratura. Altrimenti come rincalzo a me non dispiace nemmeno il buon glik.


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Di giocatori bravi ce ne stanno tantissimi. Mi riferivo solo al fatto che era svincolato (tomovic invece è blindato) e dubito potremo comprare 3 centrali di caratura. Altrimenti come rincalzo a me non dispiace nemmeno il buon glik.



Ti rispondo a tutto in un post... d'accordo che la stampa influisca sulle valutazioni... Ma io ti sto dicendo che guardo le partite della Fiorentina e Roncaglia non è un giocatore che smanierei per vedere nella mia squadra, poi come rincalzo ci può stare, ma secondo me non è neanche più forte di Paletta (che è già nostro) .... E sul fatto di rappresentare la Nazionale... Fred all'ultimo mondiale era il centravanti del Brasile e lo stesso Brasile adesso non convoca Thiago Silva preferendogli Miranda... Roncaglia gioca nella Seleccion non perché sia un fenomeno quanto perché non ci sono giocatori molto più forti (tolti i vari Otamendi e Garay che però ci giocano comunque) Quindi non ti sto dicendo che sia una pippa esagerata, ma io se posso evitarmelo me lo evito volentieri... Poi ti ripeto liberissimo di dissentire, il mondo è bello perché è vario


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo a tutto in un post... d'accordo che la stampa influisca sulle valutazioni... Ma io ti sto dicendo che guardo le partite della Fiorentina e Roncaglia non è un giocatore che smanierei per vedere nella mia squadra, poi come rincalzo ci può stare, ma secondo me non è neanche più forte di Paletta (che è già nostro) .... E sul fatto di rappresentare la Nazionale... Fred all'ultimo mondiale era il centravanti del Brasile e lo stesso Brasile adesso non convoca Thiago Silva preferendogli Miranda... Roncaglia gioca nella Seleccion non perché sia un fenomeno quanto perché non ci sono giocatori molto più forti (tolti i vari Otamendi e Garay che però ci giocano comunque) Quindi non ti sto dicendo che sia una pippa esagerata, ma io se posso evitarmelo me lo evito volentieri... Poi ti ripeto liberissimo di dissentire, il mondo è bello perché è vario &#55357;&#56834;



Se ti potessi aiutare ad evitarti uno strazio ulteriore te lo eviterei allora , anche se esula da me ogni scelta del gallo!!! Non è una priorità nei miei sogni di tifoso roncaglia, ci mancherebbe. Lo considero, ti ripeto, solo un onesto rincalzo ma non è il tipo di difensore che mi fa certo volare con la fantasia. Speriamo arrivino innanzitutto i big, quelli che mettono tutti d'accordo!!! Seguendo la fiorentina se non altro hai ammirato bernardeschi. E non solo ovviamente. Alonso come lo vedi?? Mi è sembrato molto migliorato.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Di giocatori bravi ce ne stanno tantissimi. Mi riferivo solo al fatto che era svincolato (tomovic invece è blindato) e dubito potremo comprare 3 centrali di caratura. Altrimenti come rincalzo a me non dispiace nemmeno il buon glik.



Tutto dipende del progetto, senza soldi ovviamente difficile fare un investimento serio, ma se davero vogliamo ricostruire qualcosa e pensando nei cinesi in un ruolo cosi importante come questo io andrei sul sicuro...

1. Marquinhos
2. Varane
3. Savic

Poi come rincalzo dietro a uno cosi forte possono benissimo stare gente dei ingaggi contenuti come Paletta, Alex o lo stesso Zapata.

Altri investimenti interessanti come Mammana, Sule, Soldo o Wout Faes forse sarebbe un po rischioso


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Tutto dipende del progetto, senza soldi ovviamente difficile fare un investimento serio, ma se davero vogliamo ricostruire qualcosa e pensando nei cinesi in un ruolo cosi importante come questo io andrei sul sicuro...
> 
> 1. Marquinhos
> 2. Varane
> ...



Tu pensa che la roma ha gia manolas come centrale titolare in più aveva in rosa marquinos che gli costò in tutto 4 milioni e cedette al psg per 31,5. Stesso discorso per benatia che acquisii per 13 milioni e cedette per 30 al bayern monaco. Oggi sono tre certezze e sabatini ci arrivò prima di tutti. Nel frattempo galliani era intento coi suoi giochini.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu pensa che la roma ha gia manolas come centrale titolare in più aveva in rosa marquinos che gli costò in tutto 4 milioni e cedette al psg per 31,5. Stesso discorso per benatia che acquisii per 13 milioni e cedette per 30 al bayern monaco. Oggi sono tre certezze e sabatini ci arrivò prima di tutti. Nel frattempo galliani era intento coi suoi giochini.



Sono d'accordo, gente come Sabatini o Monchi arrivano prima di tutti perche hanno un programma serio con gente capace, cmq per il Milan per San Siro e fare il titolare da subito insieme a Romagnoli io andre sul sicuro.


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Maggio 2016)

Fra i tanti investimenti orribili che sono stati fatti quest'anno penso che Romagnoli sia stato il più intelligente. Ciò che non è stato molto intelligente è stato il non affiancargli un centrale AFFIDABILE al 100% (non lo sono nè Alex, nè Zapata anche se ieri ha giocato benissimo). Per la difesa io penso che potremmo essere a posto rinnovando Zapata o tenendo Ely come 5 centrale, tenendo Paletta e prendendo due centrali buoni (personalmente ritengo Benatia un acquisto più che onesto). È il centrocampo che va rifondato (qualità prima di tutto), e a questo punto temo anche l'attacco. Se bacca rimane abbiamo bisogno solo di esterni e seconde punte, altrimenti dovremmo rifondarlo completamente. Inutile dire che Ibra lo andrei a prendere a piedi...


----------



## Therealsalva (23 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se ti potessi aiutare ad evitarti uno strazio ulteriore te lo eviterei allora , anche se esula da me ogni scelta del gallo!!! Non è una priorità nei miei sogni di tifoso roncaglia, ci mancherebbe. Lo considero, ti ripeto, solo un onesto rincalzo ma non è il tipo di difensore che mi fa certo volare con la fantasia. Speriamo arrivino innanzitutto i big, quelli che mettono tutti d'accordo!!! Seguendo la fiorentina se non altro hai ammirato bernardeschi. E non solo ovviamente. Alonso come lo vedi?? Mi è sembrato molto migliorato.



Bernardeschi è veramente bravo, non c'è niente da dire... Secondo me a fare l'esterno con l difesa a 3 è un po' sciupato perché in avanti non incide granché ... Esterno o trequartista in un 4231 sarebbero le collocazioni migliori. Alonso era partito alla grande (gol su punizione con il Milan che non penso rifarà mai) poi diciamo che si è assestato su livelli un po' più bassi... Non è un fenomeno, ma anche lui è bravo. Un altro da tenere d'occhio come occasione, come dicevi te è Badelj che ha manifestato l'intenzione di partire e credo possa farlo per una cifra congrua... Anche lui magari non è Verratti ma da ordine e rapidità alla manovra... Chiudo sconsigliando davanti Kalinic e Ilicic. Il primo è calato tantissimo e non vale quello che credono qua a Firenze. Il secondo è la fotocopia di Menez, mi irrita anche se ha dei colpi. Su Borja Valero credo non ci sia neanche da dire nulla, anche se ha una certa età è fortissimo!


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Bernardeschi è veramente bravo, non c'è niente da dire... Secondo me a fare l'esterno con l difesa a 3 è un po' sciupato perché in avanti non incide granché ... Esterno o trequartista in un 4231 sarebbero le collocazioni migliori. Alonso era partito alla grande (gol su punizione con il Milan che non penso rifarà mai) poi diciamo che si è assestato su livelli un po' più bassi... Non è un fenomeno, ma anche lui è bravo. Un altro da tenere d'occhio come occasione, come dicevi te è Badelj che ha manifestato l'intenzione di partire e credo possa farlo per una cifra congrua... Anche lui magari non è Verratti ma da ordine e rapidità alla manovra... Chiudo sconsigliando davanti Kalinic e Ilicic. Il primo è calato tantissimo e non vale quello che credono qua a Firenze. Il secondo è la fotocopia di Menez, mi irrita anche se ha dei colpi. Su Borja Valero credo non ci sia neanche da dire nulla, anche se ha una certa età è fortissimo!



Beh borja è la mente della fiorentina. Il regista a tutto campo. Kalinic nella prima parte della stagione mi ha impressionato per continuità di rendimento. Poi non so cosa sia successo ma lo reputo un buon centravanti. Condivido a pieno il tuo pensiero su bernardeschi. Penso anche che ancora abbiamo solo intravisto un assaggio delle sue potenzialità : palla al piede ha un cambio di passo notevole. Badel mi piace pure per le geometrie che da al centrocampo, nulla di trascendentale ma è regolare nel suo gioco.


----------



## kollaps (23 Maggio 2016)

Quest'estate potrebbero cambiare casacca un sacco di giocatori interessanti...ho stilato una lista dei più indiziati.

- Feghouli
- Arda Turan
- Witsel
- Isco
- Savic
- Badelj
- Moutinho
- Krychowiak
- Van der Wiel
- Juan Mata
- Praet
- Benatia
- Fernandinho
- Kolarov
- Lukaku
- Candreva

- _Tielemans_
- _Lacazette_
- _Batshuayi_
- _Marquinhos_

Ce ne sono ovviamente molti altri, ma alcuni di questi potrebbero farci comodo


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Quest'estate potrebbero cambiare casacca un sacco di giocatori interessanti...ho stilato una lista dei più indiziati.
> 
> - Feghouli
> - Arda Turan
> ...



Tielemans!!! lui sarebbe perfetto.
Aggiungo Lacazzette, Batshu, Marquinhos ecc ecc.


----------



## kollaps (23 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tielemans!!! lui sarebbe perfetto.
> Aggiungo Lacazzette, Batshu, Marquinhos ecc ecc.



Li ho aggiunti...so che è un giochino idiota, ma sarebbe interessante vedere se effettivamente qualche acquisto verrà preso tra quelli indicati.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2016)

Una formazione del genere credo che potrebbe bastarci per i primi tre posti. Con 100 M di cartellini un dirigente bravo potrebbe farcela.

Donnarumma
Vrsaljko Benatia (Marquinhos) Romagnoli Antonelli
Kucka Tielemans Borja Valero
Arda Turan Bacca Bonaventura


----------



## kollaps (23 Maggio 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Una formazione del genere credo che potrebbe bastarci per i primi tre posti. Con 100 M di cartellini un dirigente bravo potrebbe farcela.
> 
> Donnarumma
> Vrsaljko Benatia (Marquinhos) Romagnoli Antonelli
> ...




Che ne dici di questa?

Donnarumma
Abate *Benatia* Romagnoli Antonelli
*Krychowiak Witsel*
*Arda Turan Isco* Bonaventura
Bacca

Gabriel
Calabria Paletta *Mammana* De Sciglio
Kucka Montolivo
*Feghouli* Honda *Vangioni*
Niang


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Che ne dici di questa?
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate *Benatia* Romagnoli Antonelli
> ...



Bene anche la tua "first unit"! L'unico che non mi convince è Witsel, lo trovo sopravvalutato; per il resto benissimo.


----------

